# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  2 anmeldeversuche notwendig (firefox)

## pAz

hat sonst noch jemand dass problem,bzw. weiß jemand worans liegen könnte?

muss mich (am laptop von der freundin) im firefox immer 2 mal anmelden.
ich geb mein passwort ein,er sagt mir danke für die anmeldung und haut mich wieder unangemeldet auf die startseite.
beim 2. mal gehts dann.

zuhause (inet expl.) hatte ich das problem noch nicht.

lg

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Hatte ich noch nie. Geht sowohl am Laptop als auch am PC mit Firefox ganz normal.
Viell hängt das mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen von den Cookies oder so zusammen. Da kenn ich mich aber leider nicht gut aus.
Viell weiss jemand anders das besser.

----------


## georg

Hab ich auch am Compi meiner Freundin. Wir haben nicht zufällig die gleiche?  :Mr Purple: 
Win2000 und FF 2.irgendwas..
Auf allen anderen Rechnern WinXP und FF 3.1 besteht das Problem nicht, früher mit dem FF 2.x auch nie..
Cookies werden akzeptiert, JavaScript geht auch. Alle anderen Seiten wo man sich anmelden muß von amazon bis ridemonkey gehen auch.

----------


## radlfoara

ja das mit den 2 anmeldeversuchen war bei mir über firefox auch einmal eine Zeit lang, aber irgendwie hat es dann so plötzlich wie es gekommen ist auch wieder aufgehört (das war so ca. nach 2 Monaten bei mir), aber keine Ahnung warum.
...das is genau so komisch wie bei mir manchmal die ganze Seite nur Englisch is  :Confused:

----------


## pAz

> Wir haben nicht zufällig die gleiche?


puhh glaub ned  :Lol: 




> aber irgendwie hat es dann so plötzlich wie es gekommen ist auch wieder aufgehört (das war so ca. nach 2 Monaten bei mir), aber keine Ahnung warum


hat bei mir auch erst kürzlich angfangen...

komsich

----------


## noox

kann es sein, dass ihr über downhill-board.com zugreift? Statt www.downhill-board.com.

Versucht mal alle Cookies der Downhill-Rangers-Seiten zu löschen. Sowohl mit www. als auch ohne.

Dann über www.downhill-board.com einloggen. Das Einloggen ist hier ein bisschen besonders, weil ich beim Ein- und Ausloggvorgang das Cookie sowohl auf www.downhill-board.com als auch auf www.dh-rangers.com setze und lösche. Dazu muss ich zwischen den Seiten forwarden. Und dabei könnte es ein Problem geben. Dieser Mechanismus ist aber seit 2 Jahren so online.

In naher Zukunft soll aber eh nur mehr ein Url funktioneren (entweder mit oder ohne www).

----------


## pAz

> kann es sein, dass ihr über downhill-board.com zugreift? Statt www.downhill-board.com.


100 pkt. fürn hannes  :Way To Go: 
hab damals schnell-schnell die seite ohne www zu den favoriten gebn...




> In naher Zukunft soll aber eh nur mehr ein Url funktioneren (entweder mit oder ohne www).


wiso?is ned möglich,dass mit mit beiden arten genau die gleiche seite mit den selben einstellungen us.w kommt,also dass des problem nimmer gibt?

lg

----------


## noox

geh mal z.B. auf www.downhill-rangers.com ... dann wirst automatisch auf downhill-rangers.com umgeleitet. So soll das dann auch bei den anderen Urls sein. 

Das Problem ist, dass die Browser für www.domain.com andere Cookies setzen als für domain.com. Genau genommen ist es so, dass ein Cookie für domain.com auch für www.domain.com gilt. Aber umgekehrt nicht. Das kann dann ein ziemliches Durcheinander verursachen.

----------


## pAz

danke,ganz verstehen dua is ned,will ich aber auch ned unbedingt... :Wink: 

lg

----------


## georg

Jo, schaut so aus als wäre das Problem erkannt und gebannt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

is bei mir auch immer so. wenn ich mich bei anderen pcs einlogge.
aber angemeldet bleiben funzt ja auch. daher isses net so schlimm

----------

